# buying a gtr



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

hi, im looking at buying a gtr r33 , 
any idea how long a full inspection would take , and how much notice you would need
cheers


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Your better of asking the guy that has the car that you are thinking of buying ,or looking at .


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

should of said the cars not fare from abby and would like them to inspect it,
having a good rep ,i guess they get busy , woz woundering how much notice they would need 
cheers


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

turbosnail said:


> should of said the cars not fare from abby and would like them to inspect it,
> having a good rep ,i guess they get busy , woz woundering how much notice they would need
> cheers


You could alway do what I do in situations like these....

Use the telephone, and perhaps.... ask them!!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You may find this link useful T.S ...


SKYLINE FAQ's


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi ya,

Is it a car we know?

Where is it based? 

Give me a ring as Big Boy says far easier than waiting for a reply on here.

01883 732331 ext2. leave a message if I dont answer.

Mark


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

or put some info up on here to see if the car is known.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

cheers i will call 

its a fresh import near giulford price £7900, a couple of things dont add up though dealer says he can confirm miles with bitma , but when i asked if it woz bought from an auction he said no , now iv been told bitma can only prove the miles on a car that woz sold through an auction in japan ,
its on ebay white gtr r33 
cheers


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

linky?


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

ebay number 130176288227
cheers


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

doesnt look like a dealer seeling it, just someone taking a chance on bringing a car in.

Very cheap thou worth breaking at that money.

A few things i have noticed;

Metallic white- never did that colour
Brembo big brake conversion.........

Got to be worth a look at that money.

Mark


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

look like standard brakes to me and qm1 white? maybe he just dosen't know that brembo's are standard?


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

hes trade i asked him, small world , he had my name saved in his phone i called him when i woz looking at a shogun 2 years ago lol.
nice rims looks clean seems a good price, im having a look on sataday
cheers


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

cheers abby i will look into that,


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Where's the garage? I'll pop along tomorrow and have a look.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

cheers m8 that would cool 
will mail the adress later 2nite just waiting for a reply 
big thanks


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

cheers moleman you have pm


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm in that area today, I'll go and have a quick look. I'm no mechanic or an expert but I've been around them enough to spot the obvious.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

top man
thanks loads


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's not a Vspec.
The brakes are stock GT-R Brembros with not much life left in the pads.
The wheels are Wedsport? SA-70s I think they said on them, fill the arches nicely. Fronts are kerbed.
No spare wheel.
No tool kit.
Big water leak in the boot.
Couldn't tell about the paintwork as it was dirty but it looked straight barring a ripple in the passenger side skirt and a badly fitted bonnet lip.
Big I/C with hard pipe kit.
Boost controller which looks like it was fitted by a monkey.
Fluids were all ok and belts felt good.
No leaks etc showing under the car.
Started no problem. Made all the right noises, no horrible clanking noises.
Good oil pressure.
Interior looked.....well, old. But it is, nothing a good valet couldn't cure.
Electrics seemed OK. Aircon, lights, mirrors, etc.
It is sitting lower than stock but couldn't identify the springs etc.

I didn't drive it because I didn't have time.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks again moleman
what ya think worth an offer or walk away bud
cheers


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

To be honest mate, the leak in the boot is enough to make me walk away. The other little faults smack of a car that hasn't really been cared for.

As Mark says above, at the price he is asking, it might still be worth a look for breaking.


----------



## turbosnail (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for all yah help moleman,
havent realy got the time to break it , thanks all


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cars like that should just be put on the pile...sounds a shed


----------

